# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  عرض يسير لحركة التصنيف في علم القراءات

## القارئ المليجي

بسم الله والحمد لله.
هذا عرْض يسيرٌ لحركة التصنيف في علم القراءات، بحسب ما ذكره ابن الجزري - رحمه الله - قال:
"فلمَّا كانَتِ المِائةُ الثَّالِثةُ، واتَّسعَ الخَرْقُ وقَلَّ الضَّبْطُ، وكانَ عِلْمُ الكِتابِ والسُّنَّةِ أوْفرَ ما كان في ذَلِكَ العَصْر، تَصَدَّى بَعْضُ الأئِمَّة لِضَبْطِ ما رَواهُ مِنَ القِراءاتِ، فكان أوَّلَ إمامٍ مُعْتَبَرٍ جَمعَ [ص 34] القِراءاتِ في كِتابٍ: أبُو عُبَيْدٍ القاسِمُ بْنُ سَلاَّمٍ، وجعلَهُم - فيما أحْسَبُ - خَمْسةً وعِشْرينَ قارِئًا[1] مع هَؤُلاءِ السَّبْعة[2]، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ أرْبَعٍ وعِشْرينَ ومِائَتَيْن.
وكانَ بَعْدَهُ أحمدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الكُوفيُّ نَزيلُ أنْطاكية، جَمَعَ كِتابًا في قِراءاتِ[3] الخمْسة مِنْ كُلِّ مِصْرٍ واحِدٌ، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ ثَمانٍ وخَمْسينَ ومِائَتَيْنِ[4].
وكان بَعْدَهُ القاضي إسْماعيلُ بْنُ إسْحاقَ المالِكيُّ صاحِبُ قالُونَ[5]، ألَّفَ كِتابًا في القِراءاتِ جَمَعَ فيه قِراءةَ عِشْرينَ إمامًا، مِنهُمْ هَؤلاءِ السَّبْعةُ، تُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ اثْنَتَيْنِ وثمانينَ ومِائَتَيْنِ[6].
وكان بَعْدَهُ الإمامُ أبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَريرٍ الطَّبَريُّ، جَمَعَ كِتابًا حافِلاً سَمَّاهُ "الجامِع"، فيهِ نَيِّفٌ وعِشْرونَ قِراءةً، تُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ عَشْرٍ وثَلاثِمِائةٍ.
وكانَ بُعيْدَهُ أبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أحمدَ بْنِ عُمَرَ الدَّاجُونيُّ، جَمعَ كِتابًا في القِراءاتِ وأدْخَلَ مَعَهُمْ أبا جَعْفَرٍ أحَدَ العَشَرةِ، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ أرْبَعٍ وعِشْرينَ وثَلاثِمِائةٍ.
وكانَ في إثْرِه أبُو بَكْرٍ أحمدُ بْنُ مُوسَى بْنِ العَبَّاسِ بْنِ مُجاهدٍ، أوَّلُ مَنِ اقْتَصرَ على قِراءاتِ هَؤُلاءِ السَّبْعةِ فَقَطْ، وروَى فيه عَنْ هذا الدَّاجُونيِّ وعَنِ ابْنِ جَريرٍ[7] أيْضًا، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ أرْبَعٍ وعِشْرينَ وثَلاثِمِائةٍ.

[1]- قال الدكتور السالم الجكني - في تحقيقه لكتاب النشر -: "لعلَّ صوابه خمسة عشر قارئًا، كما حقَّق ذلك بعض الباحثين".

[2]وهم الأئمة: نافع المدني، وابن كثير المكي، وأبو عمرو البصري، وابن عامر الشامي، وعاصم وحمزة والكسائي الثلاثة كوفيون. 

[3]- كذا، وهو الصواب، وفي تحقيق الدكتور السالم: في القراءات الخمسة، ولا أحسبه إلا تصحيفًا.

[4] يوم التروية ودفن يوم عرفة بعد الظهر.

[5]-قالون، هو أبو موسى عيسى بن مينا بن ورْدان الزُّرقي، قارئ المدينة ونحويُّها، يقال: إنَّه ربيب الإمام نافع، وقد اختصَّ به كثيرًا، قيل: كان أصمَّ لا يسمع البوق وكان إذا قَرَأ عليْه قارئٌ فإنَّه يسمعه، وقيل: كان يفْهَم خطأهم ولحنَهم بالشفة، وُلِد سنة عشرين ومائة، وتوفِّي سنة عشرين ومائتين أو قبلها، يَروي قراءة نافع عنْه، وقراءة أبي جعفر المدني عن عيسى بن ورْدان عنه. 

[6]في غاية النهاية: "سئل - رحمه الله - لِمَ جاز التَّبديل على أهل التورة ولم يَجز على أهل القرآن؟ فأجاب: قال الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - في أهل التَّوراة: ((بما استُحْفِظوا من كتاب الله))، فوكل الحِفْظ إليهم؛ فجاز التبديل عليهم، وقال في القرآن: ((إنَّا نحن نزَّلنا الذِّكْر وإنَّا له لحافظون))؛ فلم يجز التبديل عليه".

[7]قال في "غاية النهاية": ودلَّسه فقال فيه محمد بن عبد الله.
[[يتبع]]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وقامَ النَّاسُ في زَمانِهِ وبَعْدَهُ فأَلَّفُوا في القِراءاتِ أنْواعَ التَّواليفِ، كأبي بَكْرٍ أحمدَ بْنِ نَصْرٍ الشَّذائيِّ، تُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ سَبْعينَ وثَلاثِمِائةٍ، وأبي بَكْرٍ أحمدَ بْنِ الحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مِهْرانَ مُؤلِّفِ كِتابِ "الشَّامل" و "الغاية" وغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ في قِراءاتِ العَشَرةِ، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ إحدى وثَمانينَ وثَلاثِمِائةٍ، والإمامِ الأُسْتاذِ أبي الفَضْلِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ الخُزاعيِّ مُؤلِّفِ "المُنْتَهَى" جَمَعَ فيه ما لَمْ يجمَعْهُ مَنْ قبْلَه، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنةَ ثَمانٍ وأرْبَعِمِائةٍ.
وانْتدبَ النَّاسُ لِتَأْليفِ الكُتُبِ في القِراءاتِ بِحَسَبِ ما وَصَلَ إليهِم وصَحَّ لديهِم".
* * * *
هكذا ذكر ابنُ الجزري - رحمه الله - في هذا النَّص عددًا ممَّن كان فضل السَّبق في التَّصنيف في هذا العِلْم الشَّريف "علم القراءات"، وذَكَرَ مِن غرضهم: ضبط ما رَوَوا من القِراءات، وتقْييده إنْ كثيرًا أو قليلاً بحسب ما وصل إليهم، وتلقَّوه من مشايِخهم.
ولنا هنا على هذا النَّصِّ إيضاحات وإضاءات:
1- قوْل ابن الجزري هنا: "فكانَ أوَّلَ إمامٍ مُعْتَبَرٍ جمعَ القِراءاتِ في كِتابٍ: أبُو عُبَيْدٍ القاسِمُ بْنُ سلاَّمٍ" إنَّما يومئ به إلى أنَّ هناك مَن يُنازع أبا عُبيد في هذا السبق، ولم يسمِّه، لكنَّه مع هذا إمام مشْهور ومعتبَر أيضًا، قد سمَّاه في "غاية النهاية"، إنَّه أبو حاتم السجستاني[1]؛قال فيه: "إمام البصرة في النَّحو والقراءة واللُّغة والعروض، كان يُخرج المعمَّى وكان إمام جامع البصْرة، وله تَصانيف كثيرة وأحسبه أوَّل مَن صنَّف في القراءات"[2].
وكتاب أبي حاتم السجستاني يفْخَرُ به أهل البَصْرة[3].
2- وترك ابنُ الجزري هنا أيضًا من المتقدِّمين في التَّصنيف في عِلْم القِراءات، وممَّن يهمُّنا في مقالنا هذا: الإمامَ أبا الحسن علي بن عمر الدَّارقطني؛ قال عنْه في "الغاية": "وتصدَّر للإقْراء في أواخِر عمره، وألَّف في القراءات كتابًا جليلاً لم يؤلَّف مثْله، وهو أوَّل مَن وضَع أبْواب الأصول قبْل الفرْش[4]، ولَم يعرف مقْدار هذا الكتاب إلاَّ مَن وقف عليْه، ولَم يكْمُل حُسْنُ كتاب "جامع البيان"[5] إلاَّ لكوْنِه نُسِج على منواله".
فكيف ترك ذِكْرَه في هذا النَّصِّ؟!

[1]- توفي سنة خمس وخمسين ومائتين، ويقال: سنة خمسين ومائتين.

[2]-من مناقبه: عن الحسين بن تميم البزاز أنَّه قال: صلَّى أبو حاتم بالبصرة ستِّين سنة بالتَّراويح وغيرها، فما أخطأ يومًا ولا لحن يومًا ولا أسقط حرفًا ولا وقف إلاَّ على حرف تام. راجع: غاية النهاية.

[3]- هكذا في بعض المراجع الحديثة، ولم أصل - إلى الآن - إلى صاحب هذه الجملة من المتقدِّمين.

[4]-قال الخطيب البغدادي في "تاريخ بغداد": انتهى إليه علْمُ الأثر والمعرفة بعِلَل الحديث وأسماء الرِّجال وأحْوال الرواة، مع الصِّدْق والأمانة والفقْه والعدالة، وقبول الشَّهادة وصحَّة الاعتِقاد وسلامة المذْهب، والاضطِلاع بعلومٍ سِوى علْم الحديث، منها: القراءات؛ فإنَّ له فيها كتابًا مُختصرًا موجزًا، جَمع الأصولَ في أبْوابٍ عقَدَها أوَّل الكتاب، وسمعتُ بعضَ مَن يعتني بعلوم القرآن يقول: لَم يُسْبَق أبو الحسن إلى طريقتِه التي سلكَها في عقْد الأبواب في أوَّل القِراءات، وصار القرَّاء بعدَه يسلُكون طريقتَه في تصانيفِهم ويَحْذون حذْوه".

[5]-من تصنيف الإمام أبي عمرو الداني.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

3- قال ابن الجزري - رحمه الله - في معرض كلامه عن القرَّاء "أصحاب القراءات" في كتاب أبي عُبيد القاسم بن سلاَّم: "وجعلَهمْ - فيما أحْسَبُ - خَمْسةً وعِشرينَ قارئًا مع هؤُلاءِ السَّبْعة".
هكذا أخبر ابنُ الجزري عن كتابِ أبي عُبيْد، والكتابُ ليْس ممَّا وقف عليْه ابنُ الجزري أو رآه.
واكتفى ابنُ الجزري أن يقول: "فيما أحسَب"، فلم يجزم بالعدد الذي ذكرَه، ولا ذكرَ أنَّه ينقل عن أحدٍ ممَّن اطَّلع على كتاب أبي عُبيد - رحمه الله.
الدكتور/ السَّالم محمَّد محمود أحمد الجكني الشنقيطي، حقَّق قسمًا كبيرًا من كتاب "النشر" في رسالته العلمية لنَيْل درجة الدكتوراه سنة 1421هـ، وقد تضمَّن تَحقيقُه للكتاب نُقولاً قيمة جدًّا، وتتبُّعًا لكثيرٍ ممَّا في الكتاب ممَّا يُستشكل أو ينبهِم، وردًّا لكثيرٍ ممَّا ينقله ابن الجزري إلى أصوله ومصادره التي يتوالى نشرُها الآنَ.
وقد نقلْنا في الهامش عند قول ابنِ الجزري المذْكور عن المحقِّق الكريم أنَّ أحد الباحثين يرى أنَّ صواب ذلك: خمسة عشر قارئًا.
والذي أعرفه أنَّ الكتاب مفقود، لم يقِف عليه الباحثُ المشار إليه، ولم ينقل لنا الدكتور الجكني ما استندَ إليه الباحثُ في قولِه هذا؛ فيبقى لنا سؤال وجيهٌ: على أيّ شيء استند الباحث في تصويبِه لكلام ابنِ الجزري الَّذي اتَّفقت عليه الأصول الخطيَّة لكتاب "النشر"؟ مع أنَّ ابن الجزري لم يجزم به بل قال: فيما أحسب!
أنا سأخمِّن هنا جوابًا لهذا السؤال، وأفترِض مستندًا لذلك الباحث.
لكن ليس غرضي بالبحث عن دليلٍ أو مستندٍ لهذا الباحث أنِّي أوافقه فيما ذهب إليه، بل أجيء به لأهدم ما بنى عليه هذا القول وأترك كلام ابن الجزري بدون تشكيك فيه.
فإنْ صدَقَ حدْسي في ذلك التَّخمين فقد بطلتْ حجَّة الباحث، وعاد أمرُ كِتاب أبي عُبَيدٍ وعدد مَن فيه مِن القرَّاء إلى الجهالة، ونردُّ عِلْمَه إلى علام الغيوب؛ لأنَّ الكتاب مفقود.
وإنْ كذَب حدْسي وكان للباحث مستندٌ آخَر غير ما خمَّنت، فقد بطل كلامي هُنا وبقي كلامُه إمَّا محلاًّ للتَّسليم أو محلاًّ لنقاشٍ آخَر لو كان.
أقول: لعلَّ الباحثَ استند في هذا القول إلى ما ورد في "فتح الباري" لابن حجر العسقلاني - رحمه الله - قال:
"قلتُ: اقتصر أبو عبيدٍ في كتابِه على خمسة عشَر رجُلا، من كلِّ مصرٍ ثلاثة أنفُس، فذكر من مكَّة: ابنَ كثيرٍ وابنَ مُحيصِن وحميدًا الأعرج، ومن أهل المدينة: أبا جعفرٍ وشيبةَ ونافعًا، ومن أهل البصرة: أبا عمرٍو وعيسى بن عُمر وعبد الله بن أبي إسحاق، ومن أهل الكوفة: يحيى بن وثَّاب وعاصمًا والأعمش، ومن أهل الشَّام: عبد الله بن عامر ويَحيى بن الحارث ... قال: وذهب عنِّي اسم الثَّالث.
ولم يذكُر في الكوفيِّين: حمزةَ ولا الكسائيَّ، بل قال: إنَّ جمهور أهل الكوفة بعد الثلاثة صاروا إلى قراءة حمزة ولم يَجتمع عليه جماعتُهم، قال: وأمَّا الكسائي فكان يتخيَّر القراءات، فأخذ من قراءة الكوفيين بعضا وترك بعضًا"[1].

[1]-فتح الباري، كتاب فضائل القُرآن، باب أُنْزِل القرآن على سبعة أحرف، ج/ 11 ص: 197 من طبعة الفاريابي،وفي طبعة محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي ومحب الدين الخطيب، ج/ 9 ص: 31.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أقول: مع جلالة قدْر الإمام ابن حجرٍ - رحِمه الله - فإنَّ هذا النَّصَّ لا يُعْتَمَد عليْه في معرفة عدد القرَّاء في كتاب أبي عُبَيد، ولا تعْيين جَميع القرَّاء الَّذين ذَكَرَ أوجُه الخلافِ عنْهم، ولنتأمَّل معًا هذه النقاط:
- قوله: ومن أهل الشَّام: عبد الله بن عامر ويحيى بن الحارث ... قال: وذهب عنِّي اسم الثالث.
أتدرون مَن القائل: وذهب عنِّي اسم الثالث؟
إنَّه أبو عبيدٍ نفسُه، وهذا يتبيَّن من سَوْق النَّصِّ بأبسطَ[1] ممَّا هنا، من المصدر الذي ينقل عنه ابن حجر نفسُه، ألا وهو كتاب "المرْشد الوجيز" لأبي شامة[2].
قال الإمام أبو شامة - رحِمه الله -:
"وقد ذكر الإمام أبو عُبيْدٍ في أوَّل كتابه في القراءات ما يُعرِّفُك كيف كان هذا الشَّأن من أوَّل الإسلام إلى آخِر ما ذكرَه.
فذكر القرَّاء من الصَّحابة على ما سبقَ ذِكْرُه في آخِر الباب الأوَّل، ثم قال بعد ذكر التَّابعين: "فهؤلاء الَّذين سمَّيْنا من الصَّحابة والتَّابعين، وهُم الَّذين يُحكى عنهم عُظْمُ القِراءة، وإن كان الغالب عليهِم الفقْه والحديث".
قال: "ثمَّ قام مِن بعدِهم بالقُرآن قوم، ليستْ لهم أسنانُ مَن ذكرْنا ولا قِدَمُهم، غير أنَّهم تجرَّدوا في القراءة، فاشتدَّت بها عنايتُهم، ولها طلبُهم، حتَّى صاروا بذلك أئمَّة يأخذُها النَّاس عنْهم ويقتَدون بهم فيها، وهم خَمسةَ عشر رجلاً من هذه الأمْصار، في كلٍّ مصرٍ منهم ثلاثةُ رجال:
فكان من قرَّاء المدينة: أبو جعفرٍ، ثمَّ شيبة بن نصاح، ثمَّ نافع، وإليه صارتْ قراءةُ أهل المدينة.
وكان من قرَّاء مكَّة: عبد الله بن كثير، وحُميد بن قيس الأعْرج، ومحمَّد بن محيصِن، وأقدمُهم ابن كثير، وإليْه صارت قراءة أهل مكَّة أو أكثرهم.
وكان من قرَّاء الكوفة: يَحيى بن وثَّاب، وعاصمٌ، والأعمش، ثمَّ تلاهم حمزةُ رابعًا، وهو الَّذي صار عُظْم أهلِ الكوفة إلى قراءتِه من غير أن يطْبِقَ عليه جماعتهم.
وأمَّا الكسائي فإنَّه يتخيَّر القراءات، فأخذ من قِراءة حمزة بعضًا وترك بعضًا.
وكان من قرَّاء البصرة: عبد الله بن أبي إسْحاق، وأبو عمرو بن العلاء، وعيسى بن عمر، والَّذي صار إليْه أهل البصرة في القراءة، واتَّخذوه إمامًا: أبو عمرو، وقد كان لهم رابعًا[3]، وهو عاصم الجحدري، غير أنَّه لم يُرْوَ عنْه في الكثْرة ما رُوِي عن هؤلاء الثَّلاثة.
وكان من قرَّاء الشَّام: عبد الله بن عامر، ويَحيى بن الحارث الذِّماري، وثالثٌ، قد سُمِّي لي بالشَّام ونسِيتُ اسمَه، فهؤلاء قرَّاء الأمْصار الَّذين كانوا من التَّابعين".
قلتُ[4]: الَّذي نسِيه أبو عبيْدٍ، قيل: هو خُلَيد بن سعدٍ صاحب أبي الدَّرداء، وعندي أنَّه عطيَّة بن قيس الكلابي أو إسْماعيل بن عبيدالله بن أبي المهاجر؛ فإنَّ كلَّ واحد منهما كان قارئًا للجُنْد، وكان عطيَّة بن قيْس تصلح المصاحف على قراءتِه بدمشْق على ما نقلْناه في ترجمتِهما في التَّاريخ.
ثمَّ إنَّ القرَّاء بعد هؤلاء كثُروا، وتفرَّقوا في البلاد، وانتشروا، وخلَفَهم أممٌ بعد أُمَم، عُرِفَت طبقاتُهم واختلفتْ صفاتُهم، فمِنهم المحْكم للتِّلاوة المعروف بالرِّواية والدِّراية، ومنهم المقتصِر على وصْفٍ من هذه الأوصاف، وكثُر سبب[5] ذلك بينهم الاختِلاف، وقلَّ الضَّبط، واتَّسع الخرْق، والتَبَس الباطل بالحقِّ، فميَّز جهابذةُ العلماء ذلك بتصانيفِهم، وحرَّروه وضبطوه في تواليفِهم على ما سيأْتي شرحُه في الباب الخامس، إن شاء الله تعالى" انتهى النقْل عن الإمام أبي شامة[6].
- فواضحٌ جدًّا أنَّ هذا النَّصَّ الذي ينقل منه الإمام ابن حجر - رحمه الله - لا يُفيد عددَ القرَّاء الذين اختارهم أبو عُبيد في كتابه، وذَكَر أوجُه الخلاف بيْنهم، بل غاية ما هنالك أنَّ هؤلاء المذكورين هم من أئمَّة القراءة الَّذين اشتدَّت عنايتُهم بها، وأخَذَها النَّاس عنهم، وواضحٌ أنَّ أبا عبيدٍ عدَّد هنا أكثر من خمسة عشر إمامًا، ولم يُرِد أنَّه سيذكر في كتابه أوجُه الخلاف لهم.
- كما أنَّه - رحمه الله - نسي اسم أحد قرَّاء الشَّام، فكيف يكون هذا القارئ من القرَّاء الذين أسْند قراءتَهم، وذكَرَ أوجُه الخلاف له في كتابه؟!
- وكيف يدور شكُّ الَّذين اطَّلعوا على كتاب أبي عُبيد في تعْيين ذلك القارِئِ بين ثلاثة: خُلَيد بن سعدٍ صاحب أبي الدَّرداء، وعطيَّة بن قيس الكلابي وإسْماعيل بن عبيدالله بن أبي المهاجر؟! فهل تكون قراءة هذا الرَّجُل مذكورة بعد هذا في الكتاب؟!

[1]- أي: بأوسع.

[2]- صرح ابن حجر في الفقرة التي قبل هذا النص أنه ينقل من أبي شامة فقال: وقال أبو شامة: لم يرد ابن مجاهد ما نسب إليه ..... إلخ. 

[3]- كذا، والصواب: رابع.

[4]- أي: الإمام أبو شامة.

[5]- لعلَّها: بسبب.

[6]- المرشد الوجيز 128، 129.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هذا ما أعترض به على مَن يقول: إنَّ أبا عُبيد جعل القرَّاء في كتابه خمسة عشر قارئًا إن كان مستنده ما ورد عن ابن حجَر - رحِمه الله. [[وكذلك فالظاهر من كلام ابن الجزري أنَّ المقصود: هذا العدد مع السبعة؛ فيكون المجموع اثنين وعشرين قارئًا، ومراد ابن حجر أن المجموع خمسة عشر]]
أمَّا إن كان مستنده غير هذا، فيكون هذا الباحث قد اطَّلع على ما لم يطَّلع عليه ابنُ الجزري، القائل: وجَعَلَهُم - فيما أحْسَبُ - خَمْسةً وعِشْرينَ قارِئًا معَ هؤُلاءِ السَّبْعة.
- وإنَّما كان ما يحسَبه ابن الجزري مقدَّمًا وأوْلى بالقبول ممَّا قاله هذا الباحث الكريم مع أنَّ كلاًّ منهما لم يطَّلع على كتاب أبي عُبيد؛ لأنه جائزٌ أن يكون لابن الجزري مستندٌ من السَّماع والتَّناقُل من الشيوخ، والعهْد بالكتاب قريب، ويكون قد آثر التَّعبير بـ "أحسب" لكون الكتاب ليْس لديه، أمَّا الباحث فما عسى أن يكونَ مستندًا له والكتاب مفقود!
- - بقي هنا قول الإمام مكّيّ بن أبي طالب في كتاب "الإبانة" (ص36 وما بعدها) قال:
"وقد ذكر النَّاس من الأئمَّة في كُتُبهم أكثرَ من سبعين ممَّن هو أعْلى رتبةً وأجلُّ قدرًا من هؤلاء السَّبعة".
ثمَّ قال: "قد ترك أبو حاتم وغيره ذِكْرَ حمزة والكسائي وابن عامر، وزاد نَحو عشْرين رجُلا من الأئمَّة ممَّن هو فوْق هؤلاء السبعة.
وكذلك زاد الطبري في كتاب القراءات له على هؤلاء السبعة نحو خمسة عشر رجلا.
وكذلك فعل أبو عُبَيد وإسْماعيل القاضي". اهـ.
هل يؤخذ من قول مكي: "وكذلك فعل أبو عُبَيد وإسْماعيل القاضي" [مع مراعاة أنَّهما هما الأسبق منه تصنيفًا] أنَّ هذيْن الإمامين فعلا مثل الإمام الطبري؛ أي: اتَّفقا معه في العدد بأنْ زادا على السَّبعة نحو خَمسة عشر رجُلا؟
أم يُفهَم من ذلك أنَّهما اتَّفقا معه في الزِّيادة على السَّبعة مطْلق الزيادة بغير تحديد لعدد؟
فقد قال ابن الجزري عن كتاب إسماعيل بن إسحاق القاضي: "جَمعَ فيه قِراءةَ عِشْرينَ إمامًا، مِنْهُمْ هَؤُلاءِ السَّبْعةُ".
فلم يزد خمسة عشر رجلا على السبعة.
وقال ابن حجر - في سياق كلامه المذكور فيما سبق، وهو يَحكي كلام الإمام مكي -: "فإنَّ الَّذين صنَّفوا القراءات من الأئمَّة المتقدِّمين، كأبي عُبيدٍ القاسم بن سلاَّم وأبي حاتم السجستاني وأبي جعفر الطَّبري وإسماعيل بن إسحاق القاضي[1] قد ذكروا أضعاف هؤلاء".
فلعلَّ في قول الإمام مكي: "ذكر النَّاس من الأئمَّة في كُتُبهم أكثرَ من سبعين"، وقول الإمام ابن حجر: "قد ذكروا أضعاف هؤلاء"، ما يعضد ما ذكرته، والله - عزَّ وجلَّ - أعلم.

[1]-في المطبوع من فتح الباري: "والقاضي"، والصواب حذف الواو.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كل ما سبق مستل من بحث لي أكثر تفصيلا.

القارئ المليجي
أحمد محمد سليمان.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكر الله لكم ونفع بكم .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

إن شاء الله يتواصل هذا الموضوع بجهدي المتواضع وبمشاركات إخواننا الباحثين، الذين يسعدوننا بالجديد كل يوم.
ورجائي أن يفيدني من وقف على شيء يخص كتاب أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام:
ما مصيره الآن ؟
وكم عدد القراء فيه؟

----------


## ياسر مختار

جزاك الله خيرا 
بحث رائق .. استمر فيه فنحن في انتظار المزيد 
بارك الله فيك..

----------


## حسين بن محمد

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا .




> وكتاب أبي حاتم السجستاني يفْخَرُ به أهل البَصْرة [3] .
> 
> [3] - هكذا في بعض المراجع الحديثة، ولم أصل - إلى الآن - إلى صاحب هذه الجملة من المتقدِّمين.



 لا أعلم أحدا من المتقدمين قال به ، لكن قاله القِفْطِي في ( انباه الرواة ) في ترجمة أبي حاتم ؛ قال :
 " وكتابه في القراءات مما يفخر به أهل البصرة ؛ فإنه أجلّ كتابْ صنِّف في هذا النوع إلى زمانه " .
 [ جمال الدين أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف القِفْطِيّ ( ت 624 هـ ) ، اِنباهُ الرواهْ على أنباهِ النحاهْ ، 2 / 63 ، ح محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم ، دار الفكر العربي ومؤسسة الكتب الثقافية ، ط1 1406=1986م ] .
وكذا الفيروزآبادي في ( البلغة ) في ترجمته أيضا ؛ قال :
" ولأهل البصرة أربعة كتب يفتخرون بها على أهل الأرض : كتاب ( العين ) للخليل ، وكتاب سيبويه ، وكتاب ( الحيوان ) للجاحظ ، وكتاب أبي حاتم في القراءات " .
 [ مجد الدين محمد بن يعقوب الفيْروزَابادي ( 729 - 817 هـ ) : البُلغة في تراجم أئمة النحو واللغة ، ص 151 - 152 ، ح محمد المصري ، ط1 دار سعد الدين 1421=2000م ] .
وانظر : أبو حاتم السجستاني والدراسات القرآنية - قراءةً وتوجيهاً وإعراباً للقرآن الكريم ، رسالة ماجستير في جامعة أم القرى للباحثة يُسرى محمد الغباني 1409هـ .

----------


## حسين بن محمد

وكذا قال ياقوت في معجمه في ترجمة أبي حاتم أيضا :
" وكان يُقال : لأهل البصرة ثلاثة كتب يفتخرون بها على أهل الأرض : كتاب النحو لسيبويه ، وكتاب الحيوان للجاحظ ، وكتاب أبي حاتم في القراءات " .
[ ياقوت الحموي الرومي ( ت 622 هـ ) ، معجم الأدباء / 1406 ، ح إحسان عباس ، ط1 دار الغرب الإسلامي ] .

----------


## حسين بن محمد

قال ياقوت الحموي في ( معجم الأدباء ) في ترجمة أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري [ وهي أنفس ترجمة للطبري ] :
" وقال ابن كامل : قال لنا أبو بكر ابن مجاهد - وقد ذكر فضل كتابه [ كتاب الطبري ] في القراءات - وقال : ( إلا أني وجدتُ فيه غلطاً ) وذكره لي ، وعجبتُ مِن ذلك مع قراءته [ أي الطبري ] لحمزة وتجويده له ، ثم قال : ( والعلة في ذلك أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام ؛ لأنه بنى كتابه على كتاب أبي عبيد ، فأغفل أبو عبيد هذا الحرف فنقله أبو جعفر على ذلك ) " . [ ص 2455 ح إحسان عباس ] .
" ... وكتابه في القراءات يشتمل على كتاب أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام ؛ لأنه كان عنده عن أحمد بن يوسف التغلبي عنه ، وعليه بنى كتابه " . [ ص 2456 ] .

وللفائدة : روى الطبري في تفسيره قراءات عدة عن أحمد بن يوسف عن أبي عبيد بسنده إلى بعض هؤلاء الخمسة عشر وغيرهم ممن ذكرهم أبو عبيد في الصحابة والتابعين .

وهناك ثلاثة بحوث عن منهج أبي عبيد وجهوده في القراءات ؛ لم أطلع عليها بعد :
1- أبو عبيد حياته وجهوده في دراسة القراءات ، للأستاذ الدكتور غانم قدوري الحمد ، عدد الصفحات ( 62 ) بغداد 1986م.[ انظر هنا ] .
2- اختيارات أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام في القراءات - جمعاً ودراسة ، للدكتور عبد الباقي بن عبد الرحمن سيسي ، رسالة ماجستير .
3- جهود الإمام أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام في علوم القراءات وتحقيق اختياره في القراءة ، للدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم ، دار ابن حزم ببيروت 1427هـ . [ انظر هنا ] .

وهذا موضوع ذو صلة .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أشكر الأخ الكريم حسين بن محمد على إضافاته القيمة، ومداخلاته هنا وفي ملتقى أهل التفسير.
فجزاه الله عني خيرا ونفع به.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ونواصل ....
فنذكر هنا الذين أكثروا من القراءات والروايات في تصانيفهم، نقلا من كلام ابن الجزري.
قال - رحمه الله -:
"وفي هذِه الحُدُودِ رَحَلَ مِنَ المغْرِبِ أبُو القاسِمِ يُوسُفُ بْنُ عَليِّ بْنِ جُبارةَ الهُذَليُّ إلى المشْرِقِ وطَافَ البِلادَ، ورَوى عَنْ أئِمَّةِ القِراءةِ حتَّى انْتَهَى إلى ما وراءَ النَّهْرِ، وقرأَ بِغزْنةَ وغَيْرِها، وألَّفَ كِتابَهُ "الكامل" جَمَعَ فيه خَمْسينَ قِراءَةً عَنِ الأئِمَّةِ وألْفًا وأرْبَعَمِائةٍ وتِسْعَةً وخَمْسينَ رِوايةً وطَريقًا، قَالَ فيه: فجُمْلةُ مَنْ لَقِيتُ في هَذا العِلْمِ ثَلاثُمِائةٍ وخَمْسةٌ وسِتُّونَ شَيْخًا مِنْ آخِرِ المَغْرِبِ إلى بابِ فَرْغانةَ يَمينًا وشِمَالا وجبَلا وبَحْرًا[1]، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ خَمْسٍ وسِتِّينَ وأرْبَعِمِائةٍ.
وفي هَذا العَصْرِ كان أبُو مَعْشَرٍ عَبْدُ الكَريمِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ الطَّبَريُّ بِمَكَّةَ، مُؤَلِّفُ كِتابِ "التَّلْخيصِ في القِراءاتِ الثَّمانِ" و "سَوْق العَرُوسِ" فيه ألْفٌ وخَمْسُمِائةٍ وخَمْسُونَ رِوَايَةً وطَريقًا[2]، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ ثَمانٍ وسَبْعينَ وأرْبَعِمِائَةٍ  .
وهَذانِ الرَّجُلانِ أكْثَرُ مَنْ عَلِمْنَا جَمْعًا في القِراءَاتِ، لا نَعْلَمُ أحَدًا بَعْدَهُما جَمَعَ أكْثَرَ مِنْهُما إلاَّ أبا القَاسِمِ عيسى بْنَ عَبْدِ العَزيزِ الإسْكَنْدَريَّ  ، فإنَّهُ ألَّفَ كِتَابًا سَمَّاهُ "الجَامِع الأكْبَر والبَحْر الأزْخَر" يَحْتَوِي على سَبْعَةِ آلافِ رِوايةٍ وطَريقٍ، وتُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ تِسْعٍ وعِشْرينَ وسِتِّمِائَةٍ.
ولا زَالَ النَّاسُ يُؤَلِّفُونَ في كَثيرِ القِراءَاتِ وقَليلِهَا، ويَرْوُونَ شَاذَّها[3] وصَحيحَها بِحَسَبِ ما وَصَلَ إلَيْهِمْ، أوْ صَحَّ لَدَيْهِم، ولا يُنْكِرُ أحَدٌ عَلَيْهِمْ، بَلْ هُمْ في ذَلِكَ مُتَّبِعُونَ سَبيلَ السَّلفِ؛ حَيْثُ قالُوا: "القِراءَةُ سُنَّةٌ مُتَّبَعةٌ يَأْخُذُها الآخِرُ عَنِ الأوَّلِ".

[1]- قال ابن الجزري عنه في "غاية النهاية": وطاف البلاد في طلب القراءات فلا أعلم أحدًا في هذه الأمَّة رحل في القراءات رِحْلَته ولا لقي مَن لقي من الشيوخ.

[2]- قال عنه ابنُ الجزري: وروى القِراءات الكثيرة بالإجازة عن أبي علي الأهوازي.
وقال عن الأهوازي: صاحب المؤلَّفات شيخ القرَّاء في عصره وأعلى مَن بقي في الدُّنيا إسنادًا، إمام كبير محدث، ولد سنة اثنتين وستين وثلاثمائة بالأهواز، وقرأ بها وبتلك البلاد على شيوخ العصر، ثمَّ قدِم دمشق سنة إحْدى وتسعين فاستوْطنها وأكثر من الشُّيوخ والرِّوايات، فتُكلِّم فيه من قِبَل ذلك، وانتصب للكلام في الإمام أبي الحسن الأشْعري فبالغ الأشعريَّة في الحطِّ عليْه مع أنَّه إمام جليل القدْر أستاذٌ في الفن.

[3]على سبيل الرّواية والنقل، وليس الانتصار لها والقراءة بها.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وقد بيَّن الإمام ابنُ الجزري - رحِمه الله - بعضَ الأسباب الَّتي تجعل مصنِّفًا ما يَزيد على السَّبع والثَّمان أو يقتصر عليْها، أو يزيد طُرقًا لهذه القراءات أو يقتصر على المشْهور منها، وسببَ ذلك في شُهْرة التصنيف، فقال في "مُنجد المقْرئين":
"قلتُ: الكتب المؤلَّفة في هذا الفنّ في العشْر والثَّمان، وغير ذلك مؤلِّفوها على قسمين:
منهم: منِ اشترط الأشْهرَ واختار ما قطع به عنده[1]؛ فتلقَّى الناسُ كتابَه بالقبول، وأجْمعوا عليه من غير معارض[2]، كـ"غايتي" ابنِ مهران وأبي العلاء الهمذاني[3]، و"سبعة" ابن مجاهد[4]، و"إرشادَي"[5] أبي العزِّ القلانسي، و"تيسير" أبي عمرو الدَّاني[6]، و"موجز" أبي علي الأهوازي، و"تبصرة" [ابن] أبي طالب[7]، و"كافي" ابن شريح، و"تلخيص" أبي معشر الطبري، و"إعلان" الصفراوي، و"تجريد" ابن الفحام، و"حرز" أبي القاسم الشَّاطبي؛ فلا إشكال في أنَّ ما تضمَّنته[8] من القراءات مقطوع به، إلاَّ أحرفًا يسيرة، يعرفها الحفَّاظ الثِّقات، والأئمَّة النقَّاد.
ومنهم: مَن ذكر ما وصل إليه من القراءات؛ كسِبْط الخيَّاط، وأبي معشر في "الجامع"، وأبي القاسم الهذلي، وأبي الكرم الشهرزوري، وأبي علي المالكي، وابن فارس، وأبي علي الأهوازي، وغيرهم؛ فهؤلاء وأمثالهم لم يشترطوا شيئًا، وإنَّما ذكروا ما وصل إليهم فيرجع فيها إلى كتاب مقتدًى، ومقرئ مقلد.
فإن قلت: قد وجدنا في الكتب المشهورة المتلقَّاة بالقبول تباينًا في بعض الأصول والفرش، كما في "الشاطبية": نحو قراءة ابن ذكوان {تَتَّبِعَانِّ}[يونس: 89] بتخفيف النون، وقراءة هشام: {أَفْئِدَةً} [إبراهيم: 37] بياءٍ بعد الهمزة، وكقراءة قُنْبُل: {عَلَى سُوقِهِ} [الفتح: 29] بواو بعد الهمزة، وغير ذلك من التسهيلات والإمالات التي لا توجد في غيرها من الكتب إلاَّ في كتابٍ أو اثنين، وهذا لا يثبت به تواتر.
قلت: هذا وشبهُهُ - وإن لم يبلغ مبلغ التَّواتُر - صحيح مقطوع به، نعتقد أنَّه من القرآن، وأنه من الأحرف السبعة التي نزل بها". اهـ.
فهذا واحدٌ من الأسباب، وهو أنَّ بعض المصنِّفين يتحرَّى في اختِيار ما يُثْبِت في كتابه من القراءات: المشهور والمتواتر والمقطوع به، ويدع ما سوى ذلك، وبعضهم لا يشترط مثل هذا.
وهذا مماثلٌ لما في كتب الحديث ممَّن يشترِط الصَّحيح ومَن يَجمع الصَّحيح إلى غيره، مكتفيًا بذكْر الأسانيد.

[1]ولم يكن همّه كثرة الروايات والطرق.

[2]لتحرِّيه أشهر الطُّرق وأصحَّها، وترْكه الغرائب وما قلَّت شهْرتُه.

[3]هما كتابان:
كتاب "الغاية"، تأليف الأستاذ الإمام أبي بكرٍ أحمد بن الحسين بن مهران الأصبهاني، ثم النيسابوري، توفي في شوَّالٍ سنة إحدى وثَمانين وثلاثمائة.
- وكِتابُ "غاية الاختِصار"، للإمامِ الحافِظِ الكبيرِ أبي العَلاءِ الحسنِ بْنِ أحمَدَ بنِ الحسَنِ بنِ أحمَدَ بنِ محمَّدٍ العَطَّارِ الهمَذانيِّ (بالمعجمة)، تُوفِّي في تاسِعَ عَشَرَ جُمادى الأولى سنة تسْعٍ وعشرين وخمْسِمائَةٍ.

[4]مشهور بتحقيق الدكتور/ شوقي ضيف.

[5]يرى الدكتور السالم الجكني - نقْلاً - أنَّ لأبي العزِّ القلانسي كتابين باسم "الإرشاد"، والمشْهور المعروف لأبي العزِّ كتابان: "الإرشاد" و "الكفاية"، فإذا كان هناك كتاب آخر يسمَّى "الإرشاد" أيضًا فهو مفْقود، وقد غطَّت عليه شهرة كتاب "الإرشاد" المشهور الَّذي تناوله العُلماء بالشَّرح والنَّظم والجمْع بيْنه وبين "التيسير".

[6]وهو أصل "الشاطبية" النظم المبارك المشهور.

[7]هو الإمام الأستاذ العلاَّمة أبو محمَّدٍ مكي بن أبي طالب حمُّوش بن محمَّد بن مختارٍ القيْسي القيرواني ثم الأندلسي، توفي ثانيَ المحرَّم سنة سبعٍ وثلاثين وأربعمائة.

[8]أي: هذه الكتب المذكورة جميعًا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(((نحو قراءة ابن ذكوان {تَتَّبِعَانِّ} [يونس: 89] بتخفيف النون، وقراءة هشام: {أَفْئِدَةً} [إبراهيم: 37] بياءٍ بعد الهمزة، وكقراءة قُنْبُل: {عَلَى سُوقِهِ} [الفتح: 29] بواو بعد الهمزة)))
أشار ابن الجزري في هذا السياق إلى ثلاثة مواضع من مواضع الخلاف.
1- في رواية ابن ذكوان (ولا تتبعان) بالنون المكسورة غير المشددة (يعني: خفيفة).
وقد يرى فيها بعض المقصرين في التوجيه إشكالا؛ فلذا فصل ابن الجزري في توجيهها في فرش الحروف، فقال:
بتَخْفيفِ النُّونِ؛ فتَكونُ "لا" نافِيَةً، فيَصِيرُ اللَّفْظُ لَفْظَ الخَبَرِ وَمَعْنَاهُ النَّهْيُ، كقَوْلِهِ تعالى: (لا تُضَارُّ وَالِدَةٌ) على قِرَاءةِ مَنْ رَفَعَهُ.
أوْ يُجْعَلُ حَالاً مِن {فَاسْتَقِيمَا} أيْ: فاسْتَقِيما غَيْرَ مُتَّبِعَيْنِ.
وقِيلَ: هِيَ نُونُ التَّوْكِيدِ الخَفِيفَةُ، كُسِرَتْ كَما كُسِرَتِ الثَّقِيلةُ، أوْ كُسِرَتْ لالتِقاءِ السَّاكِنينِ تَشْبِيهًا بِالنُّونِ مِن "رَجُلانِ" و "يَفْعَلانِ"، وَقَدْ سُمِعَ كَسْرُها.
وقَدْ أجَازَ الفَرَّاءُ ويُونُسُ إدْخالَها سَاكِنَةً، نحْو:"اضْرِبَانْ" و "ليَضْرِبَانْ زَيْدًا"، ومَنَعَ ذَلِكَ سِيبَوَيْهِ.
ويُحْتَمَلُ أنْ تَكُونَ النُّونُ هِيَ الثَّقِيلةَ إلاَّ أنَّها اسْتُثْقِلَ تَشْدِيدُها فخُفِّفَتْ، كَمَا خُفِّفَتْ (رُبَّ ، وإنَّ[1]).
قالَ أبُو البَقاءِ وغَيْرُه: هِيَ الثَّقِيلةُ،وحذف النُّون الأُولى مِنْهُما[2] تَخْفيفًا، ولم تُحْذَفِ الثَّانِيةُ لأنَّهُ لَوْ حَذَفَها حَذَفَ نُونًا مُحَرَّكَةً واحْتَاجَ إلى تَحْريكِ السَّاكِنَة، وحَذْفُ السَّاكِنةِ أقَلُّ تَغْيِيرًا. انْتَهَى.



[1]هكذا أقرؤها: "ربَّ" و "إنَّ". وأبتدئ: قال أبو البقاء - أي العكبري.
وفي تحقيق الباحث محمد بن محفوظ قرأها: كما خففت "ربَّ" وإنْ قال أبو البقاء.
والله أعلم بالصواب.

[2]في التحقيق المشار إليه: النون الأولى منها.
وقال في الهامش: في جميع النسخ ماعدا (س): "منهما".

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هنا رابط أصل هذا الموضوع على موقع "الألوكة":

http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/19776/

وهي الحلقة الأولى من الموضوع ويتلوها - إن شاء الله - حلقات أخرى.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهاهنا كتاب للدكتور غانم قدوري الحمد، عن أبي عبيد وجهوده في القراءات، على هذا الرابط:
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=19518 

وفيه يرجح الدكتور غانم (ص 186) ما ذكرناه هنا عن عدد القراء في كتاب أبي عبيد.
والشكر للأخ حسين بن محمد الذي رفع الكتاب على الموقع.
وأذكره بما قاله هنا في آخر مشاركة له:
وللفائدة : روى الطبري في تفسيره قراءات عدة عن أحمد بن يوسف عن أبي عبيد بسنده إلى بعض هؤلاء الخمسة عشر وغيرهم ممن ذكرهم أبو عبيد في الصحابة والتابعين .

فأقول: لا أرجّح أبدًا الآن قول من قال خمسة عشر، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

أكمل، أكمل، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

واصِلْ يا شيخ أحمد، فنحن في انتظار البقيَّة!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

طلبك مجاب يا أبا أروى.
هذه مقتطفات من الحلقة الثالثة .... نسألكم الدعاء.

يقول الدكتور إبراهيم الدوسري في مقدّمة تحقيقه لجزء من كتاب (المصباح) للشهرزوري - وهذا الجزء يشمل سورَتي الفاتحة والبقرة، ونُشِر بمجلَّة جامعة الإمام، العدد 31 - يقول:
أشير إلى مناهج المصنفين في ذكر أوْجُه القراءات، وهي على أربعة أنحاء:
1- ذِكْر كلِّ حرف في موضعه عند أوَّل ورودِه من القرآن الكريم على ترتيب السور، وبيان حكمه ونظائره، وربَّما أحالوا إليْه إذا تكرَّر، وخاصَّة إذا طال الفصل، وعلى ذلك المنهج سار الأقدمون أمثال: أبي بكر بن مجاهد في "السبعة".
2- تقْسيم الكتاب قِسمين أساسين: الأصول والفرش، أما الأصول فضمَّنوه مسائل القراءات التي عليْها مدار القِراءات، كالهمز والإدْغام والإمالة وأضدادها، وجعلوه أبوابا، وأمَّا الفرْش وهو ما قلَّ دوْرُه من الحروف المختلَف فيها، وأغلبه لا يندرج في أبْواب الأصول، وجعلوه [كذا ولعلها: فجعلوه] بابًا واحدًا وقسَّموه على سور القرآن الكريم، وما ذكروه في الأصول لا يكرِّرونه في الفرش إلاَّ على وجه الإحالة فقط، وأوَّل مَن وضع هذا المنهج: علي بن عمر الدارقطني (ت 385 هـ)، وتابَعه على ذلك أكثر المؤلِّفين.
3- مثل المنهج الثَّاني إلاَّ أنَّهم يكرِّرون في الفرْش أوجُه القراءات عند أوَّل ورودِها - ولو باختصار - فجمعوا بين المنهجَين السَّابقين، وعلى ذلك المنهج سار المصنِّف في "المصباح".
4- جعْل الكتاب كلِّه أبوابًا أصوليَّة، فلم يُفْرد الفرْش بباب مستقل، فهو عكْس المنهج الأوَّل، وأوَّل من وضعه: هبة الله البارزي (ت 738 هـ) في كتابه "الشرعة"، ونظرا لصعوبته لم يتابعه أحدٌ فيما وقفتُ عليه. اهـ.
= = = = =
هذا هو كلام الدكتور الدوسري - حفظه الله - في بيان مناهج المصنِّفين في ذكر أوْجُه القراءات، أنَّها على أربعة أنحاء، ويبدو أنَّ هذا الكلام دائرٌ بين الدَّارسين على هذا النَّحو, ولا يعني دورانُه بين الدَّارسين أو خروجُه من باحثٍ كبيرٍ - كالدكتور الدَّوسري - أنَّه لا يُمكن التَّعديل فيه بالزِّيادة أو النُّقصان، بل إنَّ معظم التقسيمات القائمة على الاجتهاد والتأمل تحتمل مثل هذا: إمَّا دمجًا لبعض أجزائها أو تفريقًا، أو زيادة أو نقصًا.
[كما في أنواع علوم القرآن؛ يراجع مقدمة "الإتقان في علوم القرآن" للسيوطي، مع المقارنة بكتاب "البرهان" للزركشي]
والذي يعنيني هنا في هذا التَّقسيم الرباعي، أن أتوقَّف عند النَّوع الثَّاني؛ فأرى أنَّ هذا النَّوع الثَّاني يمكن تفريقه إلى نوعين متمايزينِ تمايُزًا واضحًا.
= = = = =
الكلام على النَّوع الثاني
قال الدكتور في بيانه: تقْسيم الكتاب قِسمين أساسين: الأصول والفرش، أمَّا الأصول فضمَّنوه مسائل القراءات التي عليْها مدار القِراءات؛ كالهمز والإدْغام والإمالة وأضدادها، وجعلوه أبوابًا، وأمَّا الفرْش وهو ما قلَّ دوْرُه من الحروف المختلَف فيها، وأغلبه لا يندرج في أبْواب الأصول، فجعلوه بابًا واحدًا وقسَّموه على سور القرآن الكريم.
أقول: الذي يُفْهَم من هذا الكلام أنَّ الكتب المصنَّفة على هذا النَّحو قد تمَّ تقْسيمها قِسْمَين، الأوَّل منهما هو قسم الأصول، يبتدئُ فيه المصنِّفون بعد ذكر الأسانيد مباشرة، وبعد الانتهاء منه يبدؤون في فرش الحروف.
ثمَّ قال: وأوَّل مَن وضع هذا المنهج: علي بن عمر الدارقطني (ت 385 هـ).
أقول: لا أعرف شيئًا الآن عن كتاب الإمام الدارقطني في القراءات، وليس هو من مصادر الإمام ابن الجزري في كتاب "النشر"، بل إنَّ الإمام ابنَ الجزري حين اختار طريقًا للدارقطني في رواية قالون من طريق أبي نشيط، لم يسندها إلى كتابه، بل أخذها طريقًا أدائيَّة.
ثم يقول الدكتور الدوسري: وتابَعه على ذلك أكثر المؤلِّفين.
أقول: يعني بأكثر المؤلّفين عددًا كبيرًا من المصنِّفين، قدَّموا قِسْم الأصول في أوَّل الكتاب ثمَّ أعْقبوه بقِسْم الفرْش مرتَّبًا على السُّور.
ويدخل في هؤلاء المصنّفين المعنيّين - بحسب ما يُفْهم من إطلاق الدكتور الدَّوسري -: الإمام مكّيّ في "التَّبصِرة" ت 437 هـ، والإمام الدَّاني في "التيسير" ت 444 هـ، وابن سوار في "المستنير" ت 496 هـ، والشَّاطبي في "الحِرْز" ت 590 هـ، وابن عبد المؤمن في "الكنز" ت 740 هـ، وغير هؤلاء كثير.
= = = = =
لكنَّ هذا الكلام - عند التَّحقيق - ليس دقيقًا؛ فليس كتاب التبصرة، ثم التيسير، ثم الشَّاطبيَّة ممَّا ينطبق عليه هذا الكلام بالضَّبط، وكذلك ما كان موافقًا لهم في التَّرتيب.
إنَّما ينطبق هذا الكلام على كتاب ابن سوار "المستنير"، وكتاب ابن عبد المؤمن "الكنز"، وما أشبههما.
وبيان ذلك أنَّ كتاب التَّبصرة - وما تبعه - لم يُذكَر فيه أنَّه يبدأ بالأصول إلى أن ينتهي منها فيأخذ في فرش الحروف، بل أخذ في ذِكْر الاستعاذة، ثمَّ البسملة، ثمَّ اختلافهم في فاتِحة الكتاب أو سورة أمّ القرآن.
وليس في هذا الصَّنيع ما يوصَف أنَّهم بدؤوا بالأصول على التَّحقيق، وإلاَّ لَما ذكروا الاختلاف في (مالك يوم الدين) وفي كلِمة "سراط" و "السّراط"، فهذا من الفرش دون أدنى شكّ.
= = = = =
وزاد الإمام مكّيّ بيانًا للمنهج الَّذي يسير عليه، فقال بعد أن بدأ في سورة البقرة:
"اعلم أيُّها الناظر في هذا الكتاب أنَّ هذه السّورة - سورة البقرة - يتوالى فيها أحرُف وأصول كثُر دورُها؛ مثل هاء الكناية عن المذكر، والمد والقصر، واجتماع الهمزتين، والهمز وحكم الوقوف عليه وتسهيله، والوقف على هاء التأنيث، والروم ....، .....، .....، وما شابه ذلك، وأنا - بعون الله - أذكر لك كلَّ أصل من هذا مفردًا، وأبيِّنه بحسب المقدرة، ثم نتبع ذلك الأحرفَ التي قلَّ دوْرُها سورةً سورة ....". 
فهذا بيان شافٍ من الإمام مكّي بالمنهج الَّذي ترسَّمه في عرض أوجُه الخلاف.
وعلى هذا المنهج سار كتاب التيسير في القراءات السبع لأبي عمرو الداني، وكذلك النظم المشهور "حرز الأماني".
فبعد الكلام على الاستعاذة والبسملة يلقانا الكلام على أوجه الخلاف في "سورة أم القرآن" فيقول:

وَمَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ رَاوِيهِ نَاصِرٌ = وَعِنْدَ سِرَاطٍ وَالسِّرَاطِ لِـ قُنْبُلا

بِحَيْثُ أَتَى وَالصَّادَ زَايًا أَشِمَّهَا = لَدَى خَلَفٍ وَاشْمِمْ لِخَلادِ الاوَّلا

عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَيْهِمْ حَمْزَةٌ وَلَدَيْهِمُو = جَمِيعًا بِضَمِّ الهَاءِ وَقْفًا وَمَوْصِلا
وبعد أن يَستكمل الكلام على ميمِ الجمع وأيضًا الهاء قبلها، انطلاقًا من ورود ذلك في سورة أم القرآن، وهو: "أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم"، يبدأ في "باب الإدغام الكبير".
أنا أظنُّ أنهم لو لَم ينظروا إلى ورود حرفٍ من الإدغام الكبير في أوَّل سورة البقرة؛ وهو: "فيه هُدًى" لَما بدؤُوا بباب الإدْغام الكبير، ولبدؤوا مثلا بـ "المدّ والقصر".
بل أخَّروا هذا الباب - المدّ والقصر - أيضًا من أجل الكلام على "هاء الكناية" لورود كلمة "فيه" في أوَّل سورة البقرة.
وعلى هذا الترتيب كثيرٌ من كتُب القِراءات، وهو ليس منطبقًا تماما على ما ذكره الدكتور الدوسري في النوع الثاني، ولا على ما ذكره الدكتور حاتم الضامن بخصوص كتاب "التيسير"، والله أعلم.
أمَّا المصنّفون الذين انتهجوا منهجًا يتطابق مع كلام الدّكتور الدوسري، فمنهم: أبو طاهر بن سوار في كتاب "المستنير"، وابن عبد المؤمن في كتاب "الكنز".
قال الإمام أبو طاهر بعد ذكر أسانيده إلى الأئمة العشرة: "فهذا جميع ما أذكره في هذا الكتاب عن الأئمة العشرة - رحمة الله عليهم، فلنذكر الآن الأصول في الإدغام والإظهار وغير ذلك، واختلافهم فيه على ما قرأته عنهم، والله عوني ......".
ثم أخذ في ذكر إدغام أبي عمرو الموسوم بالإدغام الكبير.
ثمَّ فصل في المتقاربَين، ثمَّ باب في النُّون والتَّنوين، وهكذا إلى أن ينتهي من الأصول.
ثمَّ فاتِحة الكتاب وفيها الكلام على الاستِعاذة والتَّسمية.
ثمَّ سورة البقرة، وهكذا .....
وقال الإمام ابن عبد المؤمن في "الكنز" بعد خطبة الكتاب:
"وأتوخَّى الإيجاز الَّذي لا يُخلّ، وأتعمَّد الإيضاح الَّذي لا يملّ، وأجعله ثلاثة أقْسام:
الأول: في المقدّمة؛ إذ بها يعرف ما يُذكَر بعد ويقرَّر.
الثاني: في الأصول الَّتي يكثُر دَورُها ويتكرَّر.
الثالث: في فرْش الحروف المبثوثة على ترْتيب السُّوَر".
وجعل القسم الأول في ثلاثة أبواب؛
الأول في أسماء الأئمَّة وبلادهم ورواتِهم وأسانيدهم.
الثَّاني في قواعد الكتاب.
الثالث في مخارج الحروف وصفاتها.
ثمَّ القِسْم الثَّاني في الأصول؛ وهي عشَرة:
الأصل الأول: في الإدغام والإظهار.
الأصل الثاني: في هاء الكناية.
الأصل الثالث: في الهمز.
الأصل الرابع: في المدّ والقصْر، والوقْف على السَّاكن.
الأصل الخامِس: في الإمالة.
الأصل السادس: في ترْقيق الرَّاءات وتفْخيمِها.
الأصل السَّابع: في تغليظ اللامات وترقيقها.
الأصل الثامن: في الوقف، وفيه أربعة أبواب.
الأصل التاسع: في الياءات.
الأصل العاشر: في الاستعاذة، والبسملة، والتكبير، والتهليل.
ثم القسم الثالث في فرش الحروف، أوله سورة الحمد.
وأظن هذا الكتاب "كتاب الكنز" من أحسن كتب القراءات تريبًا، وهو يصدق عليه ما ذكره الدكتور الدوسري في النَّوع الثاني.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هذه هي الحلقة الثالثة كاملة، وقد تم نشرها على الموقع على هذا الرابط:
مناهـج المصنفيـن (3)
لكن تم تحرير مواضع منها بالحذف، فأوردها هنا كاملة:
مناهج المصنفين (3)الحمد لله، والصَّلاة والسلام على رسول الله، سيِّدنا محمَّد - صلَّى الله عليْه وسلَّم - وعلى آله وصحْبِه، وبعد،
فهذه هي الحلْقة الثَّالثة من موضوعِنا المتواصل "مناهج المصنّفين في ذِكْر أوجُه القراءات"، وقد عرضْنا فيما سبق أوَّلا لابتِداء حركة التَّصنيف في عِلْم القراءات، ومَن كانت لهم أسبقيَّة الكتابة في هذا العلم الجليل، الذي يشْرُف بشرَف موضوعِه شرفًا لا يُدانيه فيه غيرُه من العلوم.
ثمَّ عرضْنا بعد ذلك للمُكْثرين والمقلِّين من القراءات في تصانيفِهم، وأسباب ذلك حسْبما ظهر من كلام ابن الجزري - رحمه الله - ومن سِيَر وتراجِم هؤلاء المكْثِرين والمقلِّين.

وها نحن أولاء نصِل إلى هذه الحلقة، التي نتناول فيها الطَّريقة الَّتي يعرض فيها المصنِّفون أوجُه الخلاف بين القراءات؛ أي: ترتيب الكتاب من الداخل، وهذه الحلقة بهذا المفهوم هي الأكثر اقترابًا، أو هي الألصق بعنوان هذه الحلقات جميعًا، وبالله التوفيق.   

يقول الدكتور إبراهيم الدوسري في مقدّمة تحقيقه لجزء من كتاب (المصباح) للشهرزوري - وهذا الجزء يشمل سورَتي الفاتحة والبقرة، ونُشِر بمجلَّة جامعة الإمام، العدد 31 - يقول:
أشير إلى مناهج المصنفين في ذكر أوْجُه القراءات، وهي على أربعة أنحاء:
1- ذِكْر كلِّ حرف في موضعه عند أوَّل ورودِه من القرآن الكريم على ترتيب السور، وبيان حكمه ونظائره، وربَّما أحالوا إليْه إذا تكرَّر، وخاصَّة إذا طال الفصل، وعلى ذلك المنهج سار الأقدمون أمثال: أبي بكر بن مجاهد في "السبعة" .
2- تقْسيم الكتاب قِسمين أساسين: الأصول والفرش، أما الأصول فضمَّنوه مسائل القراءات التي عليْها مدار القِراءات، كالهمز والإدْغام والإمالة وأضدادها، وجعلوه أبوابا، وأمَّا الفرْش وهو ما قلَّ دوْرُه من الحروف المختلَف فيها، وأغلبه لا يندرج في أبْواب الأصول، وجعلوه [كذا ولعلها: فجعلوه] بابًا واحدًا وقسَّموه على سور القرآن الكريم، وما ذكروه في الأصول لا يكرِّرونه في الفرش إلاَّ على وجه الإحالة فقط، وأوَّل مَن وضع هذا المنهج: علي بن عمر الدارقطني (ت 385 هـ)، وتابَعه على ذلك أكثر المؤلِّفين.
3- مثل المنهج الثَّاني إلاَّ أنَّهم يكرِّرون في الفرْش أوجُه القراءات عند أوَّل ورودِها - ولو باختصار - فجمعوا بين المنهجَين السَّابقين، وعلى ذلك المنهج سار المصنِّف في "المصباح".
4- جعْل الكتاب كلِّه أبوابًا أصوليَّة، فلم يُفْرد الفرْش بباب مستقل، فهو عكْس المنهج الأوَّل، وأوَّل من وضعه: هبة الله البارزي (ت 738 هـ) في كتابه "الشرعة"، ونظرا لصعوبته لم يتابعه أحدٌ فيما وقفتُ عليه. اهـ.

هذا هو كلام الدكتور الدوسري - حفظه الله - في بيان مناهج المصنِّفين في ذكر أوْجُه القراءات، أنَّها على أربعة أنحاء، ويبدو أنَّ هذا الكلام دائرٌ بين الدَّارسين على هذا النَّحو , ولا يعني دورانُه بين الدَّارسين أو خروجُه من باحثٍ كبيرٍ - كالدكتور الدَّوسري - أنَّه لا يُمكن التَّعديل فيه بالزِّيادة أو النُّقصان، بل إنَّ معظم التقسيمات القائمة على الاجتهاد والتأمل تحتمل مثل هذا: إمَّا دمجًا لبعض أجزائها أو تفريقًا، أو زيادة أو نقصًا .

والذي يعنيني هنا في هذا التَّقسيم الرباعي، أن أتوقَّف عند النَّوع الثَّاني والنَّوع الرَّابع، فأرى أنَّ هذا النَّوع الثَّاني يمكن تفريقه إلى نوعين متمايزينِ تمايُزًا واضحًا، وأرى أنَّ النوع الرابع يمكن التأريخ لأوليَّته بأسبق ممَّا ذكره الدكتور.
أوَّلاً: الكلام على النَّوع الثاني
قال الدكتور في بيانه: تقْسيم الكتاب قِسمين أساسين: الأصول والفرش، أمَّا الأصول فضمَّنوه مسائل القراءات التي عليْها مدار القِراءات؛ كالهمز والإدْغام والإمالة وأضدادها، وجعلوه أبوابًا، وأمَّا الفرْش وهو ما قلَّ دوْرُه من الحروف المختلَف فيها، وأغلبه لا يندرج في أبْواب الأصول، فجعلوه بابًا واحدًا وقسَّموه على سور القرآن الكريم.
أقول: الذي يُفْهَم من هذا الكلام أنَّ الكتب المصنَّفة على هذا النَّحو قد تمَّ تقْسيمها قِسْمَين، الأوَّل منهما هو قسم الأصول، يبتدئُ فيه المصنِّفون بعد ذكر الأسانيد مباشرة، وبعد الانتهاء منه يبدؤون في فرش الحروف.
ثمَّ قال: وأوَّل مَن وضع هذا المنهج: علي بن عمر الدارقطني (ت 385 هـ).
أقول: نعم قد نُقل عن كتابِ الإمام الدارقطني في القراءات أنَّه جُمِعَتْ فيه الأُصُول في أبواب عقدها في أوله.
قال الخطيب البغدادي في ترجمته: "انتهى إليه علْمُ الأثر والمعرفة بعِلَل الحديث وأسماء الرِّجال وأحْوال الرواة، مع الصِّدْق والأمانة والفقْه والعدالة، وقبول الشَّهادة وصحَّة الاعتِقاد وسلامة المذْهب، والاضطِلاع بعلومٍ سِوى علْم الحديث، منها: القراءات؛ فإنَّ له فيها كتابًا مُختصرًا موجزًا، جَمع الأصولَ في أبْوابٍ عقَدَها أوَّل الكتاب، وسمعتُ بعضَ مَن يعتني بعلوم القرآن يقول: لَم يُسْبَق أبو الحسن إلى طريقتِه التي سلكَها في عقْد الأبواب في أوَّل القِراءات، وصار القرَّاء بعدَه يسلُكون طريقتَه في تصانيفِهم ويَحْذون حذْوه".
ولا أعرف شيئًا الآن عن كتاب الإمام الدارقطني في القراءات، وليس هو من مصادر الإمام ابن الجزري في كتاب "النشر"، بل إنَّ الإمام ابنَ الجزري حين اختار طريقًا للدارقطني في رواية قالون من طريق أبي نشيط، لم يسندها إلى كتابه، بل أخذها طريقًا أدائيَّة.

ثم يقول الدكتور الدوسري: "وتابَعه على ذلك أكثر المؤلِّفين".
أقول: يعني بأكثر المؤلّفين عددًا كبيرًا من المصنِّفين، قدَّموا قِسْم الأصول في أوَّل الكتاب ثمَّ أعْقبوه بقِسْم الفرْش مرتَّبًا على السُّور.
ويدخل في هؤلاء المصنّفين المعنيّين - بحسب ما يُفْهم من إطلاق الدكتور الدَّوسري -: الإمام مكّيّ في "التَّبصِرة" ت 437 هـ، والإمام الدَّاني في "التيسير" ت 444 هـ، وابن سوار في "المستنير" ت 496 هـ، والشَّاطبي في "الحِرْز" ت 590 هـ، وابن عبد المؤمن في "الكنز" ت 740 هـ، وغير هؤلاء كثير.

وقد رأيت الدكتور حاتم الضامن في تحقيقه القيّم لكتاب "التيسير" للدَّاني، يقول قريبًا من هذا الكلام عن منهج الداني في "التيسير"؛ قال:
"وبعد هذا جاء باب ذكر الأسانيد التي أوصلت القراءة إلى المؤلف، ثم ذكر أبواب الأصول التي تتناول الأحكام العامة، وهي:
الاستعاذة، التسمية، الإدغام الكبير لأبي عمرو، هاء الكناية، ...، ....، ....، وبعد الانتهاء من ذكر هذه الأصول يأتي (باب فرش الحروف) ثم ينتهي الكتاب بـ (ذكر التكبير في قراءة ابن كثير)".
فتأكَّد لديَّ أنَّ هذا الكلام يتداوله الدَّارسون والباحثون.

لكنَّ هذا الكلام - عند التَّحقيق - ليس دقيقًا؛ فليس كتاب التبصرة، ثم التيسير، ثم الشَّاطبيَّة ممَّا ينطبق عليه هذا الكلام بالضَّبط، وكذلك ما كان موافقًا لهم في التَّرتيب.
إنَّما ينطبق هذا الكلام على كتاب ابن سوار "المستنير"، وكتاب ابن عبد المؤمن "الكنز"، وما أشبههما.
وبيان ذلك أنَّ كتاب التَّبصرة - وما تبعه - لم يُذكَر فيه أنَّه يبدأ بالأصول إلى أن ينتهي منها فيأخذ في فرش الحروف، بل أخذ في ذِكْر الاستعاذة، ثمَّ البسملة، ثمَّ اختلافهم في فاتِحة الكتاب أو سورة أمّ القرآن.
وليس في هذا الصَّنيع ما يوصَف أنَّهم بدؤوا بالأصول على التَّحقيق، وإلاَّ لَما ذكروا الاختلاف في (مالك يوم الدين) وفي كلِمة "سراط" و "السّراط"، فهذا من الفرش دون أدنى شكّ.
وزاد الإمام مكّيّ بيانًا للمنهج الَّذي يسير عليه، فقال بعد أن بدأ في سورة البقرة:
"اعلم أيُّها الناظر في هذا الكتاب أنَّ هذه السّورة - سورة البقرة - يتوالى فيها أحرُف وأصول كثُر دورُها؛ مثل هاء الكناية عن المذكر، والمد والقصر، واجتماع الهمزتين، والهمز وحكم الوقوف عليه وتسهيله، والوقف على هاء التأنيث، والروم ....، .....، .....، وما شابه ذلك، 

وأنا - بعون الله - أذكر لك كلَّ أصل من هذا مفردًا، وأبيِّنه بحسب المقدرة، ثم نتبع ذلك الأحرفَ التي قلَّ دوْرُها سورةً سورة ....".  
فهذا بيان شافٍ من الإمام مكّي بالمنهج الَّذي ترسَّمه في عرض أوجُه الخلاف.
وعلى هذا المنهج سار كتاب التيسير في القراءات السبع لأبي عمرو الداني، وكذلك النظم المشهور "حرز الأماني".
فبعد الكلام على الاستعاذة والبسملة يلقانا الكلام على أوجه الخلاف في "سورة أم القرآن" فيقول:
وَمَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ رَاوِيهِ نَاصِرٌ * * * وَعِنْدَ سِرَاطٍ وَالسِّرَاطِ لِ قُنْبُلا
بِحَيْثُ أَتَى وَالصَّادَ زَايًا أَشِمَّهَا * * * لَدَى خَلَفٍ وَاشْمِمْ لِخَلادِ الاوَّلا
عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَيْهِمْ حَمْزَةٌ وَلَدَيْهِمُو * * * جَمِيعًا بِضَمِّ الهَاءِ وَقْفًا وَمَوْصِلاوبعد أن يَستكمل الكلام على ميمِ الجمع وأيضًا الهاء قبلها، انطلاقًا من ورود ذلك في سورة أم القرآن، وهو: "أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم"، يبدأ في "باب الإدغام الكبير".
أنا أظنُّ أنهم لو لَم ينظروا إلى ورود حرفٍ من الإدغام الكبير في أوَّل سورة البقرة؛ وهو: "فيه هُدًى" لَما بدؤُوا بباب الإدْغام الكبير، ولبدؤوا مثلا بـ "المدّ والقصر".
بل أخَّروا هذا الباب - المدّ والقصر - أيضًا من أجل الكلام على "هاء الكناية" لورود كلمة "فيه" في أوَّل سورة البقرة.
وعلى هذا الترتيب كثيرٌ من كتُب القِراءات، وهو ليس منطبقًا تماما على ما ذكره الدكتور الدوسري في النوع الثاني، ولا على ما ذكره الدكتور حاتم الضامن بخصوص كتاب "التيسير"، والله أعلم.

أمَّا المصنّفون الذين انتهجوا منهجًا يتطابق مع كلام الدّكتور الدوسري، فمنهم: أبو طاهر بن سوار في كتاب "المستنير"، وابن عبد المؤمن في كتاب "الكنز".
قال الإمام أبو طاهر بعد ذكر أسانيده إلى الأئمة العشرة: "فهذا جميع ما أذكره في هذا الكتاب عن الأئمة العشرة - رحمة الله عليهم، فلنذكر الآن الأصول في الإدغام والإظهار وغير ذلك، واختلافهم فيه على ما قرأته عنهم، والله عوني ......".
ثم أخذ في ذكر إدغام أبي عمرو الموسوم بالإدغام الكبير.
ثمَّ فصل في المتقاربَين، ثمَّ باب في النُّون والتَّنوين، وهكذا إلى أن ينتهي من الأصول.
ثمَّ فاتِحة الكتاب وفيها الكلام على الاستِعاذة والتَّسمية.
ثمَّ سورة البقرة، وهكذا .....

وقال الإمام ابن عبد المؤمن في "الكنز" بعد خطبة الكتاب:
"وأتوخَّى الإيجاز الَّذي لا يُخلّ، وأتعمَّد الإيضاح الَّذي لا يملّ، وأجعله ثلاثة أقْسام:
الأول: في المقدّمة؛ إذ بها يعرف ما يُذكَر بعد ويقرَّر.
الثاني: في الأصول الَّتي يكثُر دَورُها ويتكرَّر.
الثالث: في فرْش الحروف المبثوثة على ترْتيب السُّوَر".
وجعل القسم الأول في ثلاثة أبواب؛
الأول في أسماء الأئمَّة وبلادهم ورواتِهم وأسانيدهم.
الثَّاني في قواعد الكتاب.
الثالث في مخارج الحروف وصفاتها.
ثمَّ القِسْم الثَّاني في الأصول؛ وهي عشَرة:
الأصل الأول: في الإدغام والإظهار.
الأصل الثاني: في هاء الكناية.
الأصل الثالث: في الهمز.
الأصل الرابع: في المدّ والقصْر، والوقْف على السَّاكن.
الأصل الخامِس: في الإمالة.
الأصل السادس: في ترْقيق الرَّاءات وتفْخيمِها.
الأصل السَّابع: في تغليظ اللامات وترقيقها.
الأصل الثامن: في الوقف، وفيه أربعة أبواب.
الأصل التاسع: في الياءات.
الأصل العاشر: في الاستعاذة، والبسملة، والتكبير، والتهليل.
ثم القسم الثالث في فرش الحروف، أوله سورة الحمد.
وأظن هذا الكتاب "كتاب الكنز" من أحسن كتب القراءات ترتيبًا، وهو يصدق عليه ما ذكره الدكتور الدوسري في النَّوع الثاني.
وخلاصة هذا البحث أنَّ النَّوع الثَّاني الذي ذكره الدّكتور الدَّوسري - تقْسيم الكتاب قِسمين أساسين: الأصول والفرش - يمكن أن يفرق إلى قسمَين ظاهرين كما سبق بيانه، والحمد لله أوَّلا وآخِرًا.
ـــــــ
المراجع:
1- كتاب السبعة لابن مجاهد.
2- كتاب الغاية لابن مهران، ولم يتيسر لي إلا طبعة دار الصحابة.
3- كتاب التبصِرة لمكي بن أبي طالب، تحقيق المقرئ/ محمد غوث الندوي.
4- التيسير في القراءات السبع، تحقيق د. حاتم الضامن.
5- المستنير في القراءات العشر، ولم يتيسر لي إلا طبعة دار الصحابة.
6- الشاطبية، ضبط وتصحيح ومراجعة محمد تميم الزعبي، الطبعة الخامسة، 1431، دار الغوثاني. ونسخة دار الصحابة، كتبه محمد فؤاد زيدان، راجعه جمال محمد شرف.
7- الكنز في القراءات العشر، ولم يتيسر لي إلا طبعة دار الصحابة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> (((نحو قراءة ابن ذكوان {تَتَّبِعَانِّ} [يونس: 89] بتخفيف النون، وقراءة هشام: {أَفْئِدَةً} [إبراهيم: 37] بياءٍ بعد الهمزة، وكقراءة قُنْبُل: {عَلَى سُوقِهِ} [الفتح: 29] بواو بعد الهمزة)))
> أشار ابن الجزري في هذا السياق إلى ثلاثة مواضع من مواضع الخلاف.
> 1- في رواية ابن ذكوان (ولا تتبعان) بالنون المكسورة غير المشددة (يعني: خفيفة).


2 - قوله تعالى: ((فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم)) ... قال ابن الجزري:
(واخْتلف) عنْ هشامٍ في ((أفْئدةً منَ النَّاس))، فروى الحلْوانيُّ عنْه منْ جميع طرُقه بياءٍ بعْد الهمْزة هُنا خاصَّةً، وهي رواية العبَّاس بْن الوليد البيْروتي عنْ أصْحابه عن ابن عامرٍ، قال الحلْوانيُّ عنْ هشامٍ: هو من الوفود، فإنْ كان قدْ سُمع فعلى غيْر قياسٍ، وإلاَّ فهو على لغة المشْبِعين من العرب الَّذين يقولون: الدَّراهيم والصَّياريف، وليْستْ ضرورةً، بلْ لغةٌ مسْتعْملةٌ.
وقدْ ذكر الإمامُ أبو عبْد اللَّه ابْنُ مالكٍ في "شواهد التَّوْضيح" أنَّ الإشْباع من الحركات الثَّلاثة لغةٌ معْروفةٌ، وجعل منْ ذلك قوْلهمْ: بيْنا زيْدٌ قائمٌ جاء عمْرٌو، أيْ: بيْن أوْقات قيام زيْدٍ، فأشْبعتْ فتْحة النّون فتولّد الألف.
وحكى [300] الفرَّاءُ أنَّ من العرب منْ يقول: أكلْتُ لحْمَا شاةٍ؛ أيْ لحْمَ شاةٍ.
وقال بعْضهمْ: بلْ هو ضرورةٌ، وإنَّ هشامًا سهَّل الهمْزة كالياء فعبَّر الرّاوي عنْها على ما فهم بياءٍ بعْد الهمْزة، والمراد بياءٍ عوضٍ عنْها.
وردَّ ذلك الحافظ الدَّانيُّ، وقال: إنَّ النَّقَلة عنْ هشامٍ كانوا أعْلم النّاس بالقراءة ووجوهها، وليْس يُفْضي بهم الجهْل إلى أنْ يعْتقد فيهمْ مثْل هذا.
(قلْتُ): وممّا يدلُّ على فساد ذلك القوْل أنَّ تسْهيل هذه الهمْزة كالياء لا يجوز، بلْ تسْهيلها إنَّما يكون بالنَّقْل، ولمْ يكن الحلْوانيُّ منْفردًا بها عنْ هشامٍ، بلْ رواها عنْه كذلك أبو العبَّاس أحْمد بْن محمَّد بْن بكْرٍ البكْراويُّ شيْخ ابْن مجاهدٍ، وكذلك لمْ ينْفردْ بها هشامٌ عن ابْن عامرٍ، بلْ رواها عن ابْن عامرٍ العبَّاسُ بْن الوليد وغيْرُه كما تقدّم، ورواها الأسْتاذ أبو محمَّدٍ سِبْط الخيَّاط عن الأخْفش عنْ هشامٍ، وعن الدَّاجونيِّ عنْ أصْحابه عنْ هشامٍ، وقال: ما رأيْتُه منْصوصًا في "التَّعْليق" لكنْ قرأْتُ به على الشَّريف. انْتهى.
وأطْلق الحافظُ أبو العلاء الخلافَ عنْ جميع أصْحاب هشامٍ، وروى الدّاجونيُّ منْ أكْثر الطُّرُق عنْ أصْحابه وسائر أصْحاب هشامٍ عنْه بغيْر ياءٍ، وكذلك قرأ الباقون.
(واتَّفقوا) على قوْله تعالى: ((وأفْئدتهمْ هواءٌ)) أنَّه بغيْر ياءٍ؛ لأنَّه جمْع فؤادٍ، وهو القلْب، أيْ: قلوبهمْ فارغةٌ من العقول، وكذلك سائر ما وردَ في القرْآن ففرّق بيْنهما، وكذلك قال هشامٌ: هو من الوفود،، واللَّه أعْلم.

----------


## أم عبادة

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ام زاهيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ..... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم .

----------


## ام زاهيه

*موضوع مميز ، يستاهل الرفع
جزاك الله خير. 
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

